# Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is placing a nationwide freeze on the sale, purchase and transfer of handguns, effective immediately.



## MariArch (Oct 22, 2022)

Lol. Glad the folks over there are willing to let this shit fly by so dictator Trudeau can trample over folks right to protest or revolt in the future. 

If you’re a Canadian and not actively disobeying these stupid laws you’re an imbecile complicit in the perpetual rule of the establishment. Unjust law is meant to be broken.

And for you fellow Americans out there, if you’re not exercising your second amendment right and stockpiling your arsenal, you’re equally as stupid.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 22, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Lol. Glad the folks over there are willing to let this shit fly by so dictator Trudeau can trample over folks right to protest or revolt in the future.
> 
> If you’re a Canadian and not actively disobeying these stupid laws you’re an imbecile complicit in the perpetual rule of the establishment. Unjust law is meant to be broken.
> 
> And for you fellow Americans out there, if you’re not exercising your second amendment right and stockpiling your arsenal, you’re equally as stupid.



When I look at people like you, I am glad I don't live in that shithole you guys call a country. I wished abortion stayed legal there, sometime it prevents people like you from being born and that's a really good thing.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 22, 2022)

This is based. Hope the US follows!~


----------



## MariArch (Oct 22, 2022)

Giga_Gaia said:


> When I look at people like you, I am glad I don't live in that shithole you guys call a country. I wished abortion stayed legal there, sometime it prevents people like you from being born and that's a really good thing.


I’m glad you don’t live here too fella.
Also abortion was never banned, unfortunately but go on.


LainaGabranth said:


> This is based. Hope the US follows!~


Me too tbh. The civil war and the victory at the end will be worth it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 22, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Me too tbh. The civil war and the victory at the end will be worth it.


Not that you'd get to see how it ends lmao


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 22, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Lol. Glad the folks over there are willing to let this shit fly by so dictator Trudeau can trample over folks right to protest or revolt in the future.


Contrary to your opinion, protests can be both paeacefull and effective without people carrying handguns.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022



MariArch said:


> And for you fellow Americans out there, if you’re not exercising your second amendment right and stockpiling your arsenal, you’re equally as stupid.


Oh, so Americans should prepare for civil war 2 now?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022



MariArch said:


> If you’re a Canadian and not actively disobeying these stupid laws you’re an imbecile complicit in the perpetual rule of the establishment. Unjust law is meant to be broken


Dear Canadians: I'm sorry you've got morons like this at your South border. Please pay no attention to his insults: he's only using it because he's to wrapped up in his perspective that he can't fathom the idea actually being a good one. But it is. 
Take it from someone who doesn't have school shootings in his country on a weekly basis.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 23, 2022)

Eh... Not sure about this, but the amount of mass shootings here is insane. Unfortunately a lot of "Pro-life" people don't care about all the people that have been gun down.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 23, 2022)

imagine being upset that you aren't allowed to own a gun?


----------



## City (Oct 23, 2022)

Can you still purchase shotguns? If so I don’t care.

IMO the only legit way to defend yourself with a firearm is within your property. And for that you really want a bigass shotgun, even if it’s an old-school two-barrels.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 23, 2022)

man this bastard still hasnt banned knives! after what the guy did! he should be ashamed! and cars, and covid vaccines, the list goes on!


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 29, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Contrary to your opinion, protests can be both paeacefull and effective without people carrying handguns.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022
> 
> ...


I wonder if canada will reverse action on the nam era agreement between the US and them if trump returns and goes full blown dictator? (trying to find the name of it but it prevets US citizens  from crossing and seeking assylum due to them being a go to choice for draft dodgers) pretty sure if that happens Canada will help (and other countries too) and accept refugees


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 30, 2022)

City said:


> Can you still purchase shotguns? If so I don’t care.
> 
> IMO the only legit way to defend yourself with a firearm is within your property. And for that you really want a bigass shotgun, even if it’s an old-school two-barrels.


So how should you defend yourself in public when you are being shot at or attacked with a weapon like an axe or knife? Asking for millions of people in NYC.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2022



linuxares said:


> imagine being upset that you aren't allowed to own a gun?


How else is one supposed to defend themselves?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> How else is one supposed to defend themselves?


I don't know? With your hands? Or pepparspray? Only low brain people think a gun is a solution to everything.
I live in Sweden, yet I've never needed to defend myself.


----------



## GothicIII (Oct 31, 2022)

Wow, my bad for those who desperately need a gun to feel safety. Your country sucks.

I couldn't even imagine a situation where I would need one. I'm living not in Sweden. Even the police rarely uses guns (about 150 cases per year countrywide!). And we say our police is violent...

Very sad to read that there are so many people who cannot comprehend a freedom without guns.


----------



## cherryduck (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So how should you defend yourself in public when you are being shot at or attacked with a weapon like an axe or knife? Asking for millions of people in NYC.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2022
> 
> ...


I've never been shot at...because I live in a country without guns. So I don't NEED a gun to protect myself. Worse that'll happen is a fist fight. Guns just escalate things, what would just be a couple of punches and a bruised face is now suddenly possible death. I'm glad I don't live in a country where I feel like I NEED a gun to defend myself. You make it sound like this is a regular occurence for you, I really hope not, and if so, again, VERY glad I don't live in America, sounds awful.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

cherryduck said:


> I've never been shot at...because I live in a country without guns. So I don't NEED a gun to protect myself. Worse that'll happen is a fist fight. Guns just escalate things, what would just be a couple of punches and a bruised face is now suddenly possible death. I'm glad I don't live in a country where I feel like I NEED a gun to defend myself. You make it sound like this is a regular occurence for you, I really hope not, and if so, again, VERY glad I don't live in America, sounds awful.


I thought knife fights happen often in the UK (Freind from the UK says to avoid London or stabby stabby) so they had to get rid of nearly all of them and note what.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> How else is one supposed to defend themselves?


Defend themselves against what? It's Canada we talking about. Extremely safe and extremely stable nation.

I bet that in Canada more people while taking dangerous selfies than by murder.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I thought knife fights happen often in the UK (Freind from the UK says to avoid London or stabby stabby) so they had to get rid of nearly all of them and note what.


You're correct, many people are stabbed in UK, especailly in London and many of the youths don't leave their houses much due to fear of being stabbed, If guns were legal a lot of these criminal scum that go about stabbing people would think twice if they thought they were going to be shot. You even have gangs attacking people with Machetes. Just because some people live in UK where they have not seen this, doesn't mean it doesn't happen in other parts.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I thought knife fights happen often in the UK (Freind from the UK says to avoid London or stabby stabby) so they had to get rid of nearly all of them and note what.


London isn't some huge constant knife fight, there's definitely a problem with knife crime but it's a capital city with gang warfare and severely deprived areas.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I don't know? With your hands? Or pepparspray? Only low brain people think a gun is a solution to everything.
> I live in Sweden, yet I've never needed to defend myself.


How is that going to stop you from an acid attack or a machete attack or some county lines drug dealling gang with knives?

In UK these things are rife now, with the influx off non native British people which has massively added to the problem, The police are pretty useless now nd don't even bother investigating most crimes - they are too busy appeasing BLM and the gays and stopping the public from attacking climate protestors that are blocking roads (which is a crime).

Also Sweden has the highest gun violence in Europe...which has increased tenfold since the 1990's:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Sweden

What could have caused that - the influx of foreigners into your country perhaps???


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> How is that going to stop you from an acid attack or a machete attack or some county lines drug dealling gang with knives?
> 
> In UK these things are rife now, with the influx off non native British people which has massively added to the problem, The police are pretty useless now nd don't even bother investigating most crimes - they are too busy appeasing BLM and the gays and stopping the public from attacking climate protestors thatare blocking roads (which is a crime).


Mate, come on. I know acid attacks went a bit mad a few years ago but we're most definitely not 'rife' with machete and acid attacks. That's a huge exaggeration.

Also, a gun still isn't a guaranteed defence against somebody approaching you with either weapon, unless you're going to reach for your firearm every single time somebody appears to be walking in your direction.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Mate, come on. I know acid attacks went a bit mad a few years ago but we're most definitely not 'rife' with machete and acid attacks. That's a huge exaggeration.


Just type into Google "machete attacks uk", there's loads of them. They aren't reported on main stream news now because there's that much of them, you only see them in your local rag, and if you lived in London you would see this is common place.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Just type into Google "machete attacks uk", there's loads of them. They aren't reported on main stream news now because there's that much of them, you only see them in your local rag, and if you lived in London you would see this is common place.


Okay, fair. Seems that machete crime is actually much more prevalent than I thought. They're not on the list of banned blades, what the actual fuck?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Okay, fair. Seems that machete crime is actually much more prevalent than I thought. They're not on the list of banned blades, what the actual fuck?


Oh god being attacked by a machete seems awful


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> You're correct, many people are stabbed in UK, especailly in London and many of the youths don't leave their houses much due to fear of being stabbed, If guns were legal a lot of these criminal scum that go about stabbing people would think twice if they thought they were going to be shot. You even have gangs attacking people with Machetes. Just because some people live in UK where they have not seen this, doesn't mean it doesn't happen in other parts.


Ah yes. The city is rife with violent crime so let us make guns legal so that the violent criminals can get access to even more deadly weapons. What could go wrong? While we're at it why don't we legalise nerve gas too? If someone breaks in to my house at night I can simply put on my gas mask and kill them with Novichok before they even make it up the stairs.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Oh god being attacked by a machete seems awful


It's quite common for gangs of school kids to attack others with machete's nowadays in UK.

Here's just one story of many:
https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/gang-machete-wielding-thugs-attack-defenceless-teen-school-walsall/


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Also Sweden has the highest gun violence in Europe...which has increased tenfold since the 1990's:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Sweden
> 
> What could have caused that - the influx of foreigners into your country perhaps???


Oh yes, I do know about the gun violence. Do you know who shoot each other? Gang members! They don't go for the average joe!

Also how often do people attack others with a machete and knife? What kind of society do you guys live in?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Also how often do people attack others with a machete and knife? What kind of society do you guys live in?


Hell would be a good guess imo


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Oh yes, I do know about the gun violence. Do you know who shoot each other? Gang members! They don't go for the average joe!
> 
> Also how often do people attack others with a machete and knife? What kind of society do you guys live in?


It's not just gun violence, in Sweden you have had a huge increase in Rapes and sex crimes recently as well (as well as other crimes), what are your police doing about that?

In USA - especially in gun carrying states, if someone tried to rape you and got shot in return - the perps would think twice.

Knife crime is rampant in UK, we live in a lawless sociecety in some parts of the UK, where the police are too scared to go. They are outnumbered, overwhelmed, and the laws, judges are against them a lot of the time, so the criminals get to do as they please because all the jails are full and crime is barely investigated anymore.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

A defenseless population is easier to control. Many of us won't be controlled so easily. Those in favor of it are in favor of their own demise. So be it.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Yet it doesn't stop rape in the US.
Guns doesn't work, never have worked and never will work to stop crimes. It just an increasing spiral of violence. Not even the death pentalty works as a deterrent.

Yes, rape have been on the rise in 2014 but it's been going steady down as well. You know what changed in 2014-2015 here? New laws that made it safer and easier to report these kind of crimes...

Also, most rapes in Sweden are between people that actually knows each other. It's almost never "someone in a bush"


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Oh god being attacked by a machete seems awful


Yeah, it really does. I can't help but think of that cutscene in Assassin's Creed (first one, I think?) where the guy isn't stabbed but rather slashed to death.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



linuxares said:


> Yet it doesn't stop rape in the US.
> Guns doesn't work, never have worked and never will work to stop crimes. It just an increasing spiral of violence. Not even the death pentalty works as a deterrent.
> 
> Yes, rape have been on the rise in 2014 but it's been going steady down as well. You know what changed in 2014-2015 here? New laws that made it safer and easier to report these kind of crimes...


It's that same old problem; almost everybody likes to think 'ah, but if it was ME there with a gun, I'd have saved the day/stopped it happening/gone about things differently'. Yet time and again this is proven to be wrong. There's no weapon that saves you from a committed individual getting the jump on you, and we've seen scenarios where people with guns _are_ present at the scene of attacks and either do nothing or flee anyway.

It's not enough just to have a weapon. Buying a hammer doesn't make me a carpenter.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Yeah, it really does. I can't help but think of that cutscene in Assassin's Creed (first one, I think?) where the guy isn't stabbed but rather slashed to death.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022
> 
> ...


Everyone is brave behind a keyboard


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

I kinda feel like i derailed it


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Yet it doesn't stop rape in the US.
> Guns doesn't work, never have worked and never will work to stop crimes. It just an increasing spiral of violence. Not even the death pentalty works as a deterrent.


Guns do work, the only thing that violent people respect is the thought that they might get killed if they pick on someone with a gun that would shoot them. The only reason some in the USA want them banned is so they can control the population easier - that's my opinion, of course you are free to think how you want on this. Personnaly I'd like to see guns legal in every single country in the world and for any criminal that gets shot and killed while carrying out a crime, for the victim to be rewarded by the system rather than investigated by it. You'd soon see the crime rates become virtually non existant overnight. Also I'd bring back the death penalty in UK and hard labour in the prisons.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Do you guys actually have any PROOF that magically getting rid of guns would suddenly magically make someone try to control the population? It sounds like a tinfoil hat argument.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Do you guys actually have any PROOF that magically getting rid of guns would suddenly magically make someone try to control the population? It sounds like a tinfoil hat argument.


Here ya go 
http://www.radioshownotes.com/2013/01/castro-cuba-government-and-guns.html


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Here ya go
> http://www.radioshownotes.com/2013/01/castro-cuba-government-and-guns.html


https://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/cuba


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Do you guys actually have any PROOF that magically getting rid of guns would suddenly magically make someone try to control the population? It sounds like a tinfoil hat argument.


Do you have any PROOF the getting rid of guns *helps the innocent* that are the victims to violent criminals in any way whatsover?

You see, we can all make up our own questions and word them in ways which spin a narrative. The government shouldn't be getting involved in trying to take away peoples rights. in USA every citizen has the right to bear arms and only the people that want to control them want to take away that right. We all can see that Trudeu is a dictator and has trampled on people's rights, here's hoping he gets the justice he deserves and that people and the courts go against him and his dictatorship.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> https://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/cuba


You asked for proof. It was provided. You rejected it. What is your point?


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Everyone is brave behind a keyboard


Yeah, that's a much more succinct way of putting it 



sombrerosonic said:


> I kinda feel like i derailed it


Huh, that's odd. It's not like you to derail a thread ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I don't know? With your hands? Or pepparspray? Only low brain people think a gun is a solution to everything.
> I live in Sweden, yet I've never needed to defend myself.


How will you get close enough to use your hands or pepper spray? I'm interested in learning new self defense techniques against firearms.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I don't know? With your hands? Or pepparspray? Only low brain people think a gun is a solution to everything.
> I live in Sweden, yet I've never needed to defend myself.


If the problem is "too many bad people have guns" then the solutions are to make access to them more difficult. Australia did it, America can too. 100% of the "Come and take it" Lolbertarian types don't believe in anything enough to die for it, they'll surrender their guns to buyback programs willingly for more LARP gear like snake flags and getting 1776 emblazoned on every square inch of their property and skin.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

cherryduck said:


> I've never been shot at...because I live in a country without guns. So I don't NEED a gun to protect myself. Worse that'll happen is a fist fight. Guns just escalate things, what would just be a couple of punches and a bruised face is now suddenly possible death. I'm glad I don't live in a country where I feel like I NEED a gun to defend myself. You make it sound like this is a regular occurence for you, I really hope not, and if so, again, VERY glad I don't live in America, sounds awful.


I'm sure using fists is a viable option for women. Firearms are the ultimate equalizer for them. Without them, they are vulnerable. Tell us again how much you hate women.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



lokomelo said:


> Defend themselves against what? It's Canada we talking about. Extremely safe and extremely stable nation.
> 
> I bet that in Canada more people while taking dangerous selfies than by murder.


Last I checked, Canada has wild animals.

Me personally, I'd rather have it and never have to use it than to not have it and need it. You people are so afraid of a simple tool, it's laughable.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> How will you get close enough to use your hands or pepper spray? I'm interested in learning new self defense techniques against firearms.


Remove the firearms, problem solved.


LainaGabranth said:


> If the problem is "too many bad people have guns" then the solutions are to make access to them more difficult. Australia did it, America can too. 100% of the "Come and take it" Lolbertarian types don't believe in anything enough to die for it, they'll surrender their guns to buyback programs willingly for more LARP gear like snake flags and getting 1776 emblazoned on every square inch of their property and skin.


I know, but the US is stuck in 1776 and have realized their constitution can be changed.


TraderPatTX said:


> I'm sure using fists is a viable option for women. Firearms are the ultimate equalizer for them. Without them, they are vulnerable. Tell us again how much you hate women.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, hunting rifles where legal like everywhere if you got a license and education.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Remove the firearms, problem solved.


But wont the people who still own firearms be criminals cause they dont respect the law?


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Remove the firearms, problem solved.
> 
> I know, but the US is stuck in 1776 and have realized their constitution can be changed.
> 
> Last time I checked, hunting rifles where legal like everywhere if you got a license and education.


You're a fucking idiot if you are suggesting that women strap a hunting rifle to their backs, and that they would be easier to use and conceal than a pistol. Are you on drugs?


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

cherryduck said:


> I've never been shot at...because I live in a country without guns. So I don't NEED a gun to protect myself. Worse that'll happen is a fist fight.


Total rubbish, people in UK are often attacked with weapons such as knives, machete's, iron bars, acid, etc. If you've only ever been punched in the face (probably when you were a schoolkid) you obviously live in an area where crime is not high and you tend to not socialise very much. I've lived in parts of the UK where crime is extremly high and you'd soon change your tune if you had lived there or socialised with some of the degenerates that live in those areas. The only respect these people have is for people that are more violent than them, and they don't mess with those people because they know there will be consequences or their actions,
You see, most people are only kept in check because there are consequences for their actions and if you remove all the consequences people start to do as they please. That's why we need to get tough on criminals or law breakers as this is the only thing that they respect. We need to make prisons hard, take away state benefits and housing for convicted people, they would soon get the message that crime doesn't pay and there are consequences for their actions. Much like how a criminal respects a gun pointed in their face in USA.

I suggest you read this MET Police story from 2019 (and it's only gotten worse since then)
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-london-lost-control-streets-knife-crime-cuts


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> You're a fucking idiot if you are suggesting that women strap a hunting rifle to their backs, and that they would be easier to use and conceal than a pistol. Are you on drugs?


Where the heck did women come in? Check what exactly I replied to. Wild animals...

EDIT: I see that my edit of my post still included what I removed...


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> But wont the people who still own firearms be criminals cause they dont respect the law?


That's a sociological issue, you can heavily reduce crime rates with access to social programs and better mental health programs, not to mention gun buyback programs. A lot of criminals are only in that bracket due to poverty, and massive checks for their guns, even if they're legal or not, can help a lot more than any hard policing program would.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



Xerokard said:


> You're a fucking idiot if you are suggesting that women strap a hunting rifle to their backs, and that they would be easier to use and conceal than a pistol. Are you on drugs?


Least senile conservative


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Where the heck did women come in? Check what exactly I replied to. Wild animals...
> 
> EDIT: I see that my edit of my post still included what I removed...


They go hand in hand, dude. But you live in Sveden, right? You'd do well to keep your mouth shut about matters that aren't relevant to your situation.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> They go hand in hand, dude. But you live in Sveden, right? You'd do well to keep your mouth shut about matters that aren't relevant to your situation.


And you're a US citizen. Why are you commenting about Canadian law then?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> That's a sociological issue, you can heavily reduce crime rates with access to social programs and better mental health programs, not to mention gun buyback programs. A lot of criminals are only in that bracket due to poverty, and massive checks for their guns, even if they're legal or not, can help a lot more than any hard policing program would.


People will always find away to hurt people. Its human nature. So why take away people to defend themselves from people who want to harm them? Its gonna end up like the UK where knife attacks are huge


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> They go hand in hand, dude. But you live in Sveden, right? You'd do well to keep your mouth shut about matters that aren't relevant to your situation.


This argument is like telling a man he can't care about breast cancer, or a woman that she can't care about prostate cancer. 

You don't have to be a subject to be allowed to have an opinion.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

should happen every where in the world IMO.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> And you're a US citizen. Why are you commenting about Canadian law then?


Because its the same continent, and they share a border, not half way across the planet


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Because its the same continent, and they share a border, not half way across the planet


And? How does it make it any different?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Because its the same continent, and they share a border, not half way across the planet


don't forget Mexico. 



linuxares said:


> And? How does it make it any different?



maybe each nation has different laws or something i'm not sure

(i don't know why i answered this but i felt like it)


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> maybe each nation has different laws or something i'm not sure
> 
> (i don't know why i answered this but i felt like it)


I know but it's still okey to discuss them?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I know but it's still okey to discuss them?


good point.

let's just focus on the main topic.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

Last comment wasn't derailing, it was the same logic, and to make a point.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Because its the same continent, and they share a border, not half way across the planet



how dumb are you?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

How long untill it gets derail again?


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> how dumb are you?


It's the same reason I express concern about MY neighbor's meth house, but not yours


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

where i live you can't buy lotto tickets over the counter anymore... only the machine's now at the local 7-11 where i live at. also some store worked got attacked in store by some psycho's machete. what's worse it was around 5am est summer time when the sun was coming up. IMO the only way you should defend your with a Gun around they type of area's where i live. any where else is i'll just leave it up to whatever people or the Goverment want's (i live in a ghetto area btw)


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> It's the same reason I express concern about MY neighbor's meth house, but not yours



be a man and at least say you want other nations to follow your views because you want deep south to be the capital of one religion one nation one race on this continent planet as you ride the flaming horse as the sun set on mankind.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> be a man and at least say you want other nations to follow your views because you want deep south to be the capital one religion one nation one race on this continent planet as you ride the flaming horse as the sun set on mankind.


I want every person to be able to defend themselves against anyone who wishes to cause them harm. Don't you? An armed society is a polite society. If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> I want every person to be able to defend themselves against anyone who wishes to cause them harm. Don't you? An armed society is a polite society. If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.


so let me guess what your saying. the honest people get hurt and suffer cause of this law? also the outlaws do get caught when the time comes.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> so let me guess what your saying. the honest people get hurt and suffer cause of this law? also the outlaws do get caught when the time comes.


I start to think the people that want to keep guns to "protect the innocent" might just be the cause of the issue in the first place


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> so let me guess what your saying. the honest people get hurt and suffer cause of this law? also the outlaws do get caught when the time comes.


What I'm saying is when some gang banger acquires a gun through illicit means, and thinks about holding up the 7-11, he'll think twice about it if there's a possibility that everyone else there could possibly have a gun to use on him, thus lessening the profit to the coffin industry. How does that make sense to you?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> What I'm saying is when some gang banger acquires a gun through illicit means, and thinks about holding up the 7-11, he'll think twice about it if there's a possibility that everyone else there could possibly have a gun to use on him. How does that make sense to you?



not everyone want's to carry a gun. even the store workers and managers.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> not everyone want's to carry a gun. even the store workers and managers.


That doesn't mean that the criminal is aware of that


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> I want every person to be able to defend themselves against anyone who wishes to cause them harm. Don't you? An armed society is a polite society. If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.



so how do you stop someone who gets a gun easily and go to a kids School and go on a mass shooting?

nothing polite about that society


----------



## linuxares (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> so how do you stop someone who gets a gun easily and go to a kids School and go on a mass shooting?
> 
> nothing polite about that society


Arm the kids, duh....


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> so how do you stop someone who gets a gun easily and go to a kids School and go on a mass shooting?
> 
> nothing polite about that society



killing the next gen of kid's... god people like that need just don't need to exist.



Xerokard said:


> That doesn't mean that the criminal is aware of that


true but still people can be DIS-Honest and get's a gun and do what Flame said.


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> so how do you stop someone who gets a gun easily and go to a kids School and go on a mass shooting?
> 
> nothing polite about that society


By allowing trained adults to legally carry them, even as the cops with guns stand outside let it happen


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> where i live you can't buy lotto tickets over the counter anymore... only the machine's now at the local 7-11 where i live at. also some store worked got attacked in store by some psycho's machete. what's worse it was around 5am est summer time when the sun was coming up. IMO the only way you should defend your with a Gun around they type of area's where i live. any where else is i'll just leave it up to whatever people or the Goverment want's (i live in a ghetto area btw)


The getto is very scary, i remember being there


linuxares said:


> Arm the kids, duh....


Not a good idea to arm timmy turner


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> so how do you stop someone who gets a gun easily and go to a kids School and go on a mass shooting?
> 
> nothing polite about that society


People that commit crimes, are not know for following the law. If someone is intent on going to shoot up a school they are going to get a gun from somewhere else if they can't legally obtain one. If the school security or teachers are carrying guns - they can put the shooter down quicker and save more kids lives rather than hanging about waiting for the police to arrive on the scene.

That's just basic common sense, surely you have enough common sense to see that???


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Arm the kids, duh....


Now you're gettin it! School gun clubs used to be a thing.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> People that commit crimes, are not know for following the law. If someone is intent on going to shoot up a school they are going to get a gun from somewhere else if they can't legally obtain one. If the school security or teachers are carrying guns - they can put the shooter down quicker and save more kids lives rather than hanging about waiting for the police to arrive on the scene.
> 
> That's just basic common sense, surely you have enough common sense to see that???



oh yes common sense.

how many school mass shooting happen in your nation mrdude again this year when compared to US?

UK 0

USA 582

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mass_shootings_in_the_United_States_in_2022


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

Removing guns does not remove the criminal element. Also 3D printing exists.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Also 3D printing exists.


How the fuck dose 3D printing even relate to guns?


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> oh yes common sense.
> 
> how many school mass shooting happen in your nation mrdude again this year when compared to US?


Guns aren't rampant where I live, but then again how many people in USA are getting stabbed and hacked up with machetes and acid thrown on them? People will use what weapons are available to them, whether it's guns, acid, knives etc.

As USA has 2nd ammendment laws, us foreigners should accept that they have those laws for a reason and that's to stop a tyranical people from overthrowing the free state. You of course will get people that will abuse any system for their own means - the Democrats want to turn into dictators and take away the rights of the people, however the people can see right through this,

As for Justin Trudeau - he's a god damn commie.

You also have guns in many other countries where it's legal to carry them, yet schools aren't regularly shot up, why is this? Could it be down to there's just a lot of loonies in USA with mental issues???


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> How the fuck dose 3D printing even relate to guns?


Oh my god you poor naive fool...


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

Culture creates violence. This is something that few leftists or liberals want to acknowledge. 

It isn't where you are brought up. It isn't your ethnic background. It isn't gun laws. It isn't inherent criminality. 

It's CULTURE. And that's a dirty, dirty word in 2022. Puts WAY too much personal accountability on the individual and the society, at large.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Removing guns does not remove the criminal element. Also 3D printing exists.



 cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs

I WANT THE MINUTES I SPENT IN THIS THREAD BACK!


----------



## Xerokard (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs
> 
> I WANT THE MINUTES I SPENT IN THIS THREAD BACK!


Me too. Let's get the fuck outta here!


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Me too. Let's get the fuck outta here!



im think your not allowed out from your mental institution..


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

Flame said:


> cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs
> 
> I WANT THE MINUTES I SPENT IN THIS THREAD BACK!


Haven't you seen Key and Peele? 

3D printer, baby. 100% polyurethane. They can't detect THESE mama jammas. 

#draxxthemsklounst


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Remove the firearms, problem solved.
> 
> I know, but the US is stuck in 1776 and have realized their constitution can be changed.
> 
> Last time I checked, hunting rifles where legal like everywhere if you got a license and education.


Making something illegal does not make it nonexistent. Look at Prohibition or the War on Drugs..

https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/08/asia/japan-shinzo-abe-dies-shooting-intl-hnk/index.html

Besides, how does that help me now? Teach me how to do hand to gun combat. I'm interested in your skillz.

How would a woman defend herself against a male attacker? How would she defend herself against a male attacker on PCP not affected by pepper spray?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> People will always find away to hurt people. Its human nature. So why take away people to defend themselves from people who want to harm them? Its gonna end up like the UK where knife attacks are huge


Isn't it weird how we have more violent crime with firearms than the UK does with knives?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So how should you defend yourself in public when you are being shot at or attacked with a weapon like an axe or knife? Asking for millions of people in NYC.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2022
> 
> ...



thats the point, they dont want you to defend yourself, its a curious notion that they (commies) often argue that even one life matters, just... not in home break ins or on the streets.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



LainaGabranth said:


> Isn't it weird how we have more violent crime with firearms than the UK does with knives?



we dont actually


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Isn't it weird how we have more violent crime with firearms than the UK does with knives?


Do you have any sources?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 31, 2022)

But you can still buy other types of guns right?


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Do you have any sources?


No. This person never has any actual facts. Only feelings. He will invite you to a Discord channel, though, if you feel some kind of way.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> No. This person never has any actual facts. Only feelings. He will invite you to a Discord channel, though, if you feel some kind of way.


Did you get the invite too?


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Did you get the invite too?


It's hilarious, isn't it?

I was invited to have a friendly debate, as this user said, and I quote, "anytime, anywhere".

I posted on this user's own profile, opening a discussion. All I got was "DISCORD DISCORD LET'S STREAM IT ON TWITCH".

After I was accused of only starting the debate HERE for an "audience". I can show you the screenshots. It's so cringe and so sad. But, I tried. Fair dinkum.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Did you get the invite too?


I know i did. ended pretty funny ngl


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Do you have any sources?


When I'm not at work yeah


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 31, 2022)

our politicians cant win a fight against a lettuce while canada gets guys like this

damn


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> It's a curious notion that they (commies) often argue that even one life matters.


They don't care about unborn babies lives though - that's why they want to murder them. It's just more double standards from the left, which we all know is their only standard.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> They don't care about unborn babies lives though - that's why they want to murder them. It's just more double standards from the left, which we all know is their only standard.


you wanna know a great way to really get them foaming at the mouth? whenever they say a fetus isnt alive, just tell them, yea but it will be, and the start talking about how with guns, peoples futures are taken away and watch the rage flood over them.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I was invited to have a friendly debate, as this user said, and I quote, "anytime, anywhere".


Groomers will groom. He maybe thought you were a young teenage impressionable boy that was "confused" about "something" they could help you with.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> Making something illegal does not make it nonexistent. Look at Prohibition or the War on Drugs.


I'm pretty sure bombs are illegal, yet we still have suicide bombers and terrorists that blow stuff up. God damn, if only these terrorists would follow the law.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Groomers will groom. He maybe thought you were a young teenage impressionable boy that was "confused" about "something" they could help you with.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022
> 
> ...



you know it is really inconsiderate of them to not follow the rules


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Groomers will groom. He maybe thought you were a young teenage impressionable boy that was "confused" about "something" they could help you with.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022
> 
> ...


He REALLY wants to hear my voice, apparently. 

I am willing to debate anyone. I am NOT willing to be cajoled into creating an account and a profile so some dude can use it to get more attention when he already gets banned from everywhere else, including Reddit. 

You have to say some pretty raw shit to get banned from REDDIT. 

That's why he wants to take it off THIS page. I thought directing traffic AWAY from THIS site was against the rules, and against the interests of this site, but I could be wrong...


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> He REALLY wants to hear my voice, apparently.
> 
> I am willing to debate anyone. I am NOT willing to be cajoled into creating an account and a profile so some dude can use it to get more attention when he already gets banned from everywhere else, including Reddit.
> 
> ...



not true at all, i got banned for quoting the CDC


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> He REALLY wants to hear my voice, apparently.
> 
> I am willing to debate anyone. I am NOT willing to be cajoled into creating an account and a profile so some dude can use it to get more attention when he already gets banned from everywhere else, including Reddit.
> 
> ...


I got banned from Twitter the very first time I posted, and I only asked a simple question about the Nvidia Shield bootloader. It was a transvetites tweet I commented on "ktemkin", I guess they could feel my manly testosterone oozing through the internet and they felt threatened. Maybe he also feels yours and wants you to chat to him to see if some of it rubs off......who knows?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Groomers will groom. He maybe thought you were a young teenage impressionable boy that was "confused" about "something" they could help you with.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022
> 
> ...


Trying a little hard there lmfao. Nah I just wanted him to not have his ego audience.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> not true at all, i got banned for quoting the CDC


I have never really been on Reddit, except for when it came up in search results. I figured they would be more lax in their moderation policies.

Then again, it's 2022. I used to be the End Boss of the Entire Internet. Then "stunning and brave" and "BLM" became popular, and someone who stands against liars and racists became the favorite target of the left.

Toe the line, or be silenced. Now I am the Super Secret Ultra Hard Hidden Optional Side Boss of the Entire Internet. But that won't fit on my profile.



LainaGabranth said:


> Trying a little hard there lmfao. Nah I just wanted him to not have his ego audience.


So YOU could have YOUR own little ego audience?

Why else would you insist and demand that any discussion with you ONLY be held on a Discord VC call, streamed on Twitch?
Who is seeking an audience here, my fellow human?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> It's hilarious, isn't it?
> 
> I was invited to have a friendly debate, as this user said, and I quote, "anytime, anywhere".
> 
> ...


They want to debate anywhere but here. It's weird. I ended up ignoring them when they started quoting me and changing my words without any explanation that something was changed. I can't imagine a "debate" on Discord or Twitch would be any more of a positive experience.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> So YOU could have YOUR own little ego audience?
> 
> Why else would you insist and demand that any discussion with you ONLY be held on a Discord VC call, streamed on Twitch?
> Who is seeking an audience here, my fellow human?


You sound really mentally ill tbh. I just wanted to use the r word without repercussions from the mods lol


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> They want to debate anywhere but here. It's weird. I ended up ignoring them when they started quoting me and changing my words without any explanation that something was changed. I can't imagine a "debate" on Discord or Twitch would be any more of a positive experience.


Last night, this individual openly said, "I would love to debate @Neo Draven anytime, anywhere, as long as he doesn't do this weird posturing thing..."

So I messaged this user on this user's profile, inviting a discussion, openly, where everyone can see it, and no lies could be told. IMMEDIATELY it became "Discord, Discord, you're an anime nerd, Discord, you must be mad, Discord". 
Same person claimed to have not been on THIS site for a month. I posted seven screenshots pulled directly from this user's own profile, with an accompanying link. 

I was accused of "doctoring" the images, even though I included a link directly to the same content in question. 

Some people are pathological liars and attention seekers. This is one of them. I'm actually concerned about this user's mental health at this point, and hope there is someone in this user's life that is a trusted adult who can help.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Does Canada not have a Parliament or other body that passes laws or do they just have a black faced dictator? Does the left even care that the black faced dictator just told the entire country that they can't purchase a simple tool? Probably not. The left all over the world always love their authoritarians while gaslighting everybody that it's the right who are authoritarian.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You sound really mentally ill tbh. I just wanted to use the r word without repercussions from the mods lol


Doesn't quite flow the same when you don't have your pet sycophant here to be all like, "Which way did he go, Spike?! Which way did he go? We're best buds, ain't we, Spike? We sure are! Best buds forever!"

So, you WANTED to insult me, and knew that going into this discussion. And you just admitted that you are worried about being moderated if you debate me here, because you plan to use ad hominem and offensive, direct personal attacks. Just going off of what you said, verbatim. So we're clear. 

This is why you wanted to go to Discord. This is why you have THREE people here telling you that you are just trying to rile people up and seek attention. Man. Not a good look, brother. You're kind of busting yourself, here. You're not a troll. You're not a griefer. You're a bully. You only feel strong when you can't get checked by someone above you. You are a BULLY. 

Is your channel that lonely that you have to come HERE and try to siphon off traffic so you can get some (negative) attention from people?  Maybe stop being a liar and start being a better person. 

Good luck, my good man. You can do this. Start with some self-honesty. I believe in you.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You sound really mentally ill tbh. I just wanted to use the r word without repercussions from the mods lol



you can do that on twitter now


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Doesn't quite flow the same when you don't have your pet sycophant here to be all like, "Which way did he go, Spike?! Which way did he go? We're best buds, ain't we, Spike? We sure are! Best buds forever!"
> 
> ...


You do know that you're completely wasting your time trying to get that person to agree with anything that's rational and a fact - right!

This is the reason I put this person on ignore ages ago, as well as some others with the same mental disposition. These people are unwilling to have a civil discussion, and as soon as they feel threatened with real world facts or something they disagree with they start whining and calling you names. The usual ones are "Bigot", "Racisist", "something-phobe" etc.....that's the default comeback. You'd have a better success rate trying to train an amoeba how to speak French than you will trying to get these people to admit they are wrong. They already have mental issues, so logic and reality is something they can't comprehend.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Doesn't quite flow the same when you don't have your pet sycophant here to be all like, "Which way did he go, Spike?! Which way did he go? We're best buds, ain't we, Spike? We sure are! Best buds forever!"
> 
> So, you WANTED to insult me, and knew that going into this discussion. And you just admitted that you are worried about being moderated if you debate me here, because you plan to use ad hominem and offensive, direct personal attacks. Just going off of what you said, verbatim. So we're clear.
> 
> ...



if it makes you feel better, they are just trolling you


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> if it makes you feel better, they are just trolling you


The only reason this person even TRIES to troll me here is because this user knows full well what would happen if I weren't constrained. If they weren't just hiding behind the moderators that allow people to be hateful towards anyone who doesn't believe that boys can become girls, and doesn't support the racist hate group and domestic terrorist organization that is BLM. 

The same person admitted that they would call me an "R word" if they didn't fear being banned for it. Literally, totally JUST said that. 

No higher act of cowardice than to yap at someone who is chained up and CAN'T fight back. That is what a bully does. That is the left, in a nutshell.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> The only reason this person even TRIES to troll me here is because this user knows full well what would happen if I weren't constrained. If they weren't just hiding behind the moderators that allow people to be hateful towards anyone who doesn't believe that boys can become girls, and doesn't support the racist hate group and domestic terrorist organization that is BLM.
> 
> The same person admitted that they would call me an "R word" if they didn't fear being banned for it. Literally, totally JUST said that.
> 
> No higher act of cowardice than to yap at someone who is chained up and CAN'T fight back. That is what a bully does. That is the left, in a nutshell.



well the think biden is a giant spider, so i wouldnt put alot of faith in them


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well the think biden is a giant spider, so i wouldnt put alot of faith in them


There's always a diamond in the rough, somewhere. I might not have any faith in the community that this individual professes to be a part of, especially in relation to their intelligence or capability to have a logical discussion, but hope and faith are different things. 

I can always HOPE to be proven wrong. Sadly, today is not that day.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> There's always a diamond in the rough, somewhere. I might not have any faith in the community that this individual professes to be a part of, especially in relation to their intelligence or capability to have a logical discussion, but hope and faith are different things.
> 
> I can always HOPE to be proven wrong. Sadly, today is not that day.



i wonder how theyll feel after midterms


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> i wonder how theyll feel after midterms


Brother, I can't WAIT. Got my coffee mug ready to catch all of those sweet, delicious, soul-sustaining tears. 

2024 is going to be even better. The Red Wave will begin in a couple of weeks. It will be a Red Hurricane in 2024. 

Can't wait to salute President DeSantis in January of 2025.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Brother, I can't WAIT. Got my coffee mug ready to catch all of those sweet, delicious, soul-sustaining tears.
> 
> 2024 is going to be even better. The Red Wave will begin in a couple of weeks. It will be a Red Hurricane in 2024.
> 
> Can't wait to salute President DeSantis in January of 2025.



with vice president kari lake?


----------



## supershadow64ds (Oct 31, 2022)

Good thing I'm American.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> with vice president kari lake?


I'd love to see Ben Shapiro or Candace Owens, but Kari is a great third option. 

Actually, I would drop everything to vote for a Shapiro/Owens ticket. Can you imagine the glory? Our first Jewish President, and our first  African-American (Jamaica is not a country in Africa) Vice President? Even the left should celebrate THAT.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I'd love to see Ben Shapiro or Candace Owens, but Kari is a great third option.
> 
> Actually, I would drop everything to vote for a Shapiro/Owens ticket. Can you imagine the glory? Our first Jewish President, and our first  African-American (Jamaica is not a country in Africa) Vice President? Even the left should celebrate THAT.



you would think so, first (real) woman of color vp, weird how more people dont support her.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you would think so, first (real) woman of color vp, weird how more people dont support her.


It's hard to be taken seriously as a world leader when your best negotiation was performed on your knees. This is why I pray for Brandon's continued health, at least until 2024. Better a senile child-sniffer than a cackling cuckold who was appointed for all the wrong reasons. 

At least we have photos of AOC crying outside of a not-a-detention-center-for-criminal-aliens. And pretending to be handcuffed. At least we have plenty of kneelers, abasing themselves before the altar of George Floyd Jr, Prince of All Drug Dealing Pregnant Woman Robbers. 

No one ever accused Democrats of being honest people.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> It's hard to be taken seriously as a world leader when your best negotiation was performed on your knees. This is why I pray for Brandon's continued health, at least until 2024. Better a senile child-sniffer than a cackling cuckold who was appointed for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> At least we have photos of AOC crying outside of a not-a-detention-center-for-criminal-aliens. And pretending to be handcuffed. At least we have plenty of kneelers, abasing themselves before the altar of George Floyd Jr, Prince of All Drug Dealing Pregnant Woman Robbers.
> 
> No one ever accused Democrats of being honest people.



those arent the photos of AOC that i want   yea i was thinking about it earlier today, i think keeping brandon is more beneficial, because koala harris isnt gonna do anything so she can keep a reputation.

you mean St. George? of fentanoyl?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> The only reason this person even TRIES to troll me here is because this user knows full well what would happen if I weren't constrained. If they weren't just hiding behind the moderators that allow people to be hateful towards anyone who doesn't believe that boys can become girls, and doesn't support the racist hate group and domestic terrorist organization that is BLM.
> 
> The same person admitted that they would call me an "R word" if they didn't fear being banned for it. Literally, totally JUST said that.
> 
> No higher act of cowardice than to yap at someone who is chained up and CAN'T fight back. That is what a bully does. That is the left, in a nutshell.


Do you think anyone is afraid of you lmfao. You'll just drop slurs like every other reddit user. Fucking yawn lol.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 31, 2022)

Big move by Justin, can't wait to watch the backlash from all the non-canadians fighting for rights they don't have or get involved with .

Always Interesting watching any thread on the internet that involves gun rights turns into a political mess of ideas that gets crazier every page you turn 

I'm glad to be European during these discussion


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you think anyone is afraid of you lmfao. You'll just drop slurs like every other reddit user. Fucking yawn lol.



hows your spider boy?


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you think anyone is afraid of you lmfao. You'll just drop slurs like every other reddit user. Fucking yawn lol.


The topic is still open on your profile. Debate me openly. Not on your little Discord channel. 

If you're going to hit the king, you had better kill the king. But, if you're going to kill the king, you don't do it in secret. You do it where the whole court can see it. 

I'm ready whenever you are. Like you said, anytime, anywhere. As long as "anywhere" is right here, where it started. 

Let's rock.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> It's hard to be taken seriously as a world leader when your best negotiation was performed on your knees. This is why I pray for Brandon's continued health, at least until 2024. Better a senile child-sniffer than a cackling cuckold who was appointed for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> At least we have photos of AOC crying outside of a not-a-detention-center-for-criminal-aliens. And pretending to be handcuffed. At least we have plenty of kneelers, abasing themselves before the altar of George Floyd Jr, Prince of All Drug Dealing Pregnant Woman Robbers.
> 
> No one ever accused Democrats of being honest people.



btw what ever happened to the red puddle? is that still a thing?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



Neo Draven said:


> The topic is still open on your profile. Debate me openly. Not on your little Discord channel.
> 
> If you're going to hit the king, you had better kill the king. But, if you're going to kill the king, you don't do it in secret. You do it where the whole court can see it.
> 
> ...



shit can i moderate?


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> It's hard to be taken seriously as a world leader when your best negotiation was performed on your knees.


Joe Biden thinks there are 54 states.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> The topic is still open on your profile. Debate me openly. Not on your little Discord channel.
> 
> If you're going to hit the king, you had better kill the king. But, if you're going to kill the king, you don't do it in secret. You do it where the whole court can see it.
> 
> ...


Idk watching you roleplay as an anime villain when you're mad is funnier lmfao


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> btw what ever happened to the red puddle? is that still a thing?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022
> 
> ...


I have all but begged this individual to engage me as was promised. All I get are excuses and demands to go to Discord. 

I have nothing to hide. I feel safe, here. At least here, there is no worry about any hate speech or any possibility of offensive content. Nothing at all to fear. Unless the whole point was to get attention, in the first place.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> i wonder how theyll feel after midterms


The left will just go back to being election deniers, like they were in 2000, 2004, and 2016. They won't get away with it. Not on my watch.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Idk watching you roleplay as an anime villain when you're mad is funnier lmfao


I think what we're all wondering is why you have such a deep fixation towards DIscord. 

Three different people have been "invited" by you to join you there for a discussion. 

Why? 

What is your obsession with Discord? Why can't you have a conversation here? You have no problem trolling anyone who doesn't agree with you, and reporting them if they say anything you don't like. What's the big deal with Discord? 

We're all friends, here. You can be honest, for once.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I think what we're all wondering is why you have such a deep fixation towards DIscord.
> 
> Three different people have been "invited" by you to join you there for a discussion.
> 
> ...


The guy just wants to screenshot whatever you type - he'll call you names and stuff and when you retalliate he'll do a screengrab and edit out the stuff he said to you in photoshop...then he'll post it elsewhere to try and tar you. This is a typical lefty tactic, he won't try that crap here because he'll be called out for it.


----------



## Viri (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm sure this will make it much more difficult for criminals to get a gun? lmao

Thankfully I can still get a handgun super easy in my state.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I think what we're all wondering is why you have such a deep fixation towards DIscord.
> 
> Three different people have been "invited" by you to join you there for a discussion.
> 
> ...


What fixation? I just say "Discord only" and you tweak out LMAO


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Viri said:


> I'm sure this will make it much more difficult for criminals to get a gun? lmao
> 
> Thankfully I can still get a handgun super easy in my state.


Criminals all over Europe have been getting guns that were supplied by the USA to Ukraine. The USA also basically armed the Taliban and half the middle east. Criminals don't find it hard to get a gun, that quite often the US tax payer paid for:







Mind you, you won't see that on western MSM as it doesn't fit the narrative.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> What fixation? I just say "Discord only" and you tweak out LMAO


You said, "anytime, anywhere". 

What did you mean by that? 

"Anytime, anywhere" does not mean "Discord only". 

Meanwhile, you accused me of wanting an audience. Isn't that what YOU want, since you vowed to livestream the debate on Twitch? 

You also lied when you said you hadn't been on THIS site for a month. I posted seven screenshots pulled from your own profile, proving that you practically never LEAVE this site, and you falsely accused me of "doctoring" the screenshots, even AFTER I posted a direct link to your profile activity that proved every one of them to be 100% accurate. 

You're simply not an honest person, and you don't actually want to debate anything with anyone. You are just here to troll people. 

Just admit it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> You said, "anytime, anywhere".
> 
> What did you mean by that?
> 
> ...


Nah that's all false and also you are mad bottom text


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Nah that's all false and also you are mad bottom text


The pathology behind your need to lie baffles me and fascinates me in the same regard. 

I mean, the facts are right here in front of everyone. You lied when you said you would debate me anywhere. You lied when you said you hadn't been here in a month. You lied when I presented proof that you have never actually LEFT the site for even a full day in the past month. You lied when you made your profile and invented your date of birth as 4/20 (har har) of 1969 (har dee har har).

You're a LIAR. I mean it when I say that I cannot remember the last time I told a lie. To anyone. I don't even fake sick when I need a day off of work. 

You are a LIAR. That is detestable. Be better.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> The pathology behind your need to lie baffles me and fascinates me in the same regard.
> 
> I mean, the facts are right here in front of everyone. You lied when you said you would debate me anywhere. You lied when you said you hadn't been here in a month. You lied when I presented proof that you have never actually LEFT the site for even a full day in the past month. You lied when you made your profile and invented your date of birth as 4/20 (har har) of 1969 (har dee har har).
> 
> ...


I could reply with anything and it'd upset you lmao. When will you charge me rent for living in your head weirdo


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I could reply with anything and it'd upset you lmao. When will you charge me rent for living in your head weirdo


When you stop tagging me. 

I am satisfied. Multiple people called you out on your bullshit, and you know it. Your reputation precedes you. We know what you are. 

You may have the last word. You have my permission.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> When you stop tagging me.
> 
> I am satisfied. Multiple people called you out on your bullshit, and you know it. Your reputation precedes you. We know what you are.
> 
> You may have the last word. You have my permission.


Dude thinks he's on some Light Yagami shit when he's more like Dick Dastardly LMAO


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I think what we're all wondering is why you have such a deep fixation towards DIscord.
> 
> Three different people have been "invited" by you to join you there for a discussion.
> 
> ...



discord records conversations

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



Viri said:


> I'm sure this will make it much more difficult for criminals to get a gun? lmao
> 
> Thankfully I can still get a handgun super easy in my state.



good news is, tehy didnt ban knives, look what happened.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> discord records conversations


Only text to my knowledge, but it's moreso because people obsessed with appearances online can't keep the facade up verbally and it's way funnier watching people try and fail to keep the front up. I'm not phased by any of this weak shit.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Only text to my knowledge, but it's moreso because people obsessed with appearances online can't keep the facade up verbally and it's way funnier watching people try and fail to keep the front up. I'm not phased by any of this weak shit.


*Fazed


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Only text to my knowledge, but it's moreso because people obsessed with appearances online can't keep the facade up verbally and it's way funnier watching people try and fail to keep the front up. I'm not phased by any of this weak shit.



i was informed it was both, but idk that for sure.


----------



## susbaconhairman (Oct 31, 2022)

i cant get gunzz yet cuz im 15 and not a gangstar.
lol trudeau is such a stupid canadian xD


----------



## squeakycleanswine (Oct 31, 2022)

wow, Canada is such a shithole. I don't understand why people think it's better than the US


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> i was informed it was both, but idk that for sure.


I've gotten my Discord data package before and it didn't have anything about my voice activity despite binging dota for like a combined week when I had COVID. So I don't know about storing it for any longer than they have to. Idk, I'll ask them directly and let you know if you want what their answer is


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I've gotten my Discord data package before and it didn't have anything about my voice activity despite binging dota for like a combined week when I had COVID. So I don't know about storing it for any longer than they have to. Idk, I'll ask them directly and let you know if you want what their answer is



you can ask them my money is on" of course we would NEVER do that"


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you can ask them my money is on" of course we would NEVER do that"


I doubt they would say something that stupidly untrue. Every tech company has to record voice data to some degree. It's what they do with it and how long they keep it that makes it problematic.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I doubt they would say something that stupidly untrue. Every tech company has to record voice data to some degree. It's what they do with it and how long they keep it that makes it problematic.



of course, but they dont go around advertising that, thats my point, they will more than likely deny it but im sure its in the EULA somewhere.


----------

